# Mirror, mirror on the car...and a little extra. Blind spot mirror DIY.



## audibmi (Aug 10, 2006)

Thanks to Frank's S3 stockpile of parts prior to switching over to a B8 A4 Avant, I was able to pick up a pair of euro blind spot mirrors. With such nice weather, I had the chance to install them. I also picked up a pair of matching S3 Aluminum Mirror shells while I was at it. I had to bite the bullet, pay the $$ and order the original factory part since I would settle for nothing less than OEM.
Installation was easy as 1,2,3. A torx 10 driver is all that is needed.
1. Tilt mirror towards the inside. Slip fingers in gap and pop out mirrors








2. Remove harness to heated mirror, LED turn signal, and unscrew three torx 10 bolts (two silver, one black)








3. Pull mirror covers straight up. They should release from the tabs.
4. Unscrew one more torx 10 bolt to release LED turn signal and slide out.








5. Reinstall everything in reverse, stand back and enjoy! The distortion of the blind spot is minimal but the added field of view is quite substantial. To get a better sense, see the following picture.








Towards the left of the line, the mirror becomes more convex. Note how the lines are bent more towards you, thereby expanding the field of view.









Here's a front shot of the side view mirrors.









And of course, a post is never complete without a euro rear LED shot!


----------



## NY_Avant (Jan 10, 2009)

*Re: Mirror, mirror on the car...and a little extra. Blind spot mirror DIY. (audibmi)*

Looking hot!! Those mirrors do pop out nicely on that color, I smile every time see my car with them


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Looks great. Jealous that us old skool 8Ps don't have blinking mirrors.


----------



## steven7677 (Mar 15, 2008)

*Re: Mirror, mirror on the car...and a little extra. Blind spot mirror DIY. (audibmi)*

damn... thats some real nice lookin mirrors man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I've been wanting to ask this... do these 09 mirrors fit in the 08 model?? 
i'm loving those integrated turning signals! 
Since you got both 08 n 09, you might be able to answer this for us??


----------



## audibmi (Aug 10, 2006)

*Re: Mirror, mirror on the car...and a little extra. Blind spot mirror DIY. (steven7677)*


_Quote, originally posted by *steven7677* »_damn... thats some real nice lookin mirrors man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I've been wanting to ask this... do these 09 mirrors fit in the 08 model?? 
i'm loving those integrated turning signals! 
Since you got both 08 n 09, you might be able to answer this for us??









They will fit 2009 only since they are much larger than the pre-facelift ones. Also you would need to run another set of wires to power the LED signals. Finally, there is not any Vag-Com codes to activate the amber turn signals that I know of, even if the entire unit is replaced. Certainly not a DIY swap!


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: Mirror, mirror on the car...and a little extra. Blind spot mirror DIY. (audibmi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audibmi* »_
They will fit 2009 only since they are much larger than the pre-facelift ones. Also you would need to run another set of wires to power the LED signals. Finally, there is not any Vag-Com codes to activate the amber turn signals that I know of, even if the entire unit is replaced. Certainly not a DIY swap!

bummer


----------



## steven7677 (Mar 15, 2008)

*Re: Mirror, mirror on the car...and a little extra. Blind spot mirror DIY. (audibmi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audibmi* »_
They will fit 2009 only since they are much larger than the pre-facelift ones. Also you would need to run another set of wires to power the LED signals. Finally, there is not any Vag-Com codes to activate the amber turn signals that I know of, even if the entire unit is replaced. Certainly not a DIY swap!








baddd news


----------



## dnaks (Apr 3, 2005)

*Re: Mirror, mirror on the car...and a little extra. Blind spot mirror DIY. (steven7677)*

What site did you order those blind sided mirrors from? I have a '08 A3 and wanted to order but wasn't sure if there was a certain one/size that'll fit our stock mirrors.


----------



## audibmi (Aug 10, 2006)

*Re: Mirror, mirror on the car...and a little extra. Blind spot mirror DIY. (dnaks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dnaks* »_What site did you order those blind sided mirrors from? I have a '08 A3 and wanted to order but wasn't sure if there was a certain one/size that'll fit our stock mirrors.









Oempl.us carries them. 2008 mirrors are smaller and a different shape compared to the 2009.


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: Mirror, mirror on the car...and a little extra. Blind spot mirror DIY. (audibmi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audibmi* »_
They will fit 2009 only since they are much larger than the pre-facelift ones.

I would take my 2006-08 mirrors any day.


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: Mirror, mirror on the car...and a little extra. Blind spot mirror DIY. (audibmi)*

With mirrors that big, I would prefer not to hilight them.


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: Mirror, mirror on the car...and a little extra. Blind spot mirror DIY. (BlownM3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlownM3* »_
I would take my 2006-08 mirrors any day.

What was that? I couldn't hear you!!!!


----------



## audibmi (Aug 10, 2006)

*Re: Mirror, mirror on the car...and a little extra. Blind spot mirror DIY. (drew138)*

Yes, but with those big 'ears', think of all the down force to keep the wheels planted at high speeds








Seriously, I think one of the reasons they had to increase the size is to accomodate the audi side assist feature since they use the same mirrors now for the A5/S5 and B8 A4 platforms.


----------



## bkmintie (Mar 27, 2006)

About to take delivery on an 09 myself and was thinking of swapping of doing the swap myself.
Anyone know where to get the aluminum mirror covers to fit an 09?


----------



## evapor8 (Jan 11, 2009)

*Re: (bkmintie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bkmintie* »_About to take delivery on an 09 myself and was thinking of swapping of doing the swap myself.
Anyone know where to get the aluminum mirror covers to fit an 09?

Your dealer or here: http://oempl.us/index.php?main...58890
I've got a Phantom Black 2.0 TFSI S-Line Black Edition on order in the UK, and I've ordered the S3 mirrors to go on it.
Chris


----------



## audibmi (Aug 10, 2006)

*Re: (evapor8)*

Here are the part numbers:
8T0-857-527-A-3Q7
8T0-857-528-A-3Q7

Try your local dealer first. I've purchased from this dealership before without problems. They are $263.11 each, with their discount.
http://audi.bernardiparts.com/....aspx
http://audi.bernardiparts.com/....aspx


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*

They're $7 cheaper on genuinevwaudiparts.com.


----------



## grubble (Oct 28, 2007)

*Re: Mirror, mirror on the car...and a little extra. Blind spot mirror DIY. (audibmi)*

Just did this on my 08 A3 and it's *totally worth it*, like everyone says. The blind spot is a little less "blind" and opens up the viewing angle enough to catch things. As far as removing the mirrors, the driver's side is the one you really need to be careful on for 08s and earlier as it will crack with just the slightest pressure. I think many of us who did this switch can attest to that.


----------



## boobie (Jul 25, 1999)

Just to get clarification please. I recall reading posts here that indicated that these "aluminum" mirror housings were actually plastic. Any truth to this or are the housings aluminum? Thanks.


----------



## audibmi (Aug 10, 2006)

*Re: (boobie)*

They are indeed plastic with a coating of aluminum. Audi moved away from a solid piece of aluminum to method many years ago.


----------



## smelly. (Nov 10, 2003)

audibmi said:


> 2. Remove harness to heated mirror, LED turn signal, and unscrew three torx 10 bolts (two silver, one black)


Sorry to resurrect an old thread, but can you tell me where these three screws are located? I attempted to install my mirror caps this evening and I could not figure this out. I stopped before I damaged anything.

Thanks in advance!
mel.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

smelly. said:


> Sorry to resurrect an old thread, but can you tell me where these three screws are located? I attempted to install my mirror caps this evening and I could not figure this out. I stopped before I damaged anything.
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> mel.


Pretty sure the OP is long gone. Take a look at your new mirror caps, and see if you can find where the screws would go into it to attach it to the mirror body. Then cross reference that information with what's on the car and you should be able to figure out where the screws are that you need to remove...


----------

